# Off grid grounding (Morningstar Corp)



## JRHill02 (Jun 20, 2020)

Thought I'd share this webinar as there can be a lot of confusion with best practices related to grounding - especially with a backup generator:

Thank you for registering for "Grounding Off-Grid Systems".
This is a special topic webinar that caters to those with at least an intermediate level of understanding of off-grid systems and grounding, but all levels are invited to participate. Attendees will learn:


Why grounding is so important
The difference between grounding and bonding
Insulation and connection considerations
Ground fault detection and ground fault protection
Earthing best practices
Preventing corrosion of ground connections.
Surge protection
Shared communication grounds

*What We've Learned About Grounding Off-Grid Systems Over the Past Half Century*

*Thursday, June 30th
2pm US Eastern Time (GMT-4)*

 ( https://go.pardot.com/e/706173/regi...h=4jwL8Uxc74OgqFAUBW8ARduP-bFxqeVvvc0GFLyDwlE )

_Sign up now for the webinar, first come, first served!_


----------



## damoc (Jul 14, 2007)

I must admit to a lot of confusion about grounding practices. I have my whole homestead interlinked with ground systems under each of my galvanised iron cisterns I just don't know if that is good or bad? Did I protect myself from lightening or just attract it?


----------



## JRHill02 (Jun 20, 2020)

The is going to be oriented toward electrical wiring with power from solar, maybe some wind and hydro. Grounding done improperly can be dangerous esp with lightning.

I used to live in the midwest sandhills and frankly I kind of miss those thunderstorms. In this area in the PNW there is mostly dry lightning and rarely anything to see. And we live in a heavily wooded area where it doesn't rain for 3+ months straight. Lightning is NOT welcome here. Related to protection I think there is a lot to not being electrically conductive and not being higher than anything else around you. Even then, lightning will do what it wants anyway.


----------



## MichaelK! (Oct 22, 2010)

The rule of thumb is that all below-ground earthing elements, such as ground rods, water pipes, concrete rebar, ect should be serially connected together, and all above-ground elements like socket ground plugs, light switches, and machinery may be connected together, but the below-ground elements, and the above-ground elements should meet at one and only one location. Usually this is at the grounding bussbar of your main electrical panel.


----------

